# Just how smart are Crows?



## aero (May 23, 2012)

There is a new very important government study 
on just how intelligent crows are. 


The state of California found about 200 dead 

crows on its highways, and there was concern 

that they may have died from Avian Flu. They 

had a Bird Pathologist examine the remains of 

all the crows, and he confirmed the problem 

was definitely NOT Avian Flu, to everyone's relief. 



However, he determined that 98% of the crows 

had been killed by impact with trucks, and only 

2% were killed by car impact.


The State of California then hired an Ornithological 

Behaviorist to determine the disproportionate 

percentages for truck versus car kill. The 

Ornithological Behaviorist determined the cause 

in short order.


When crows eat road kill, they always set-up a 

look-out Crow in a nearby tree to warn of 

impending danger. His conclusion was that the 

lookout crow could say "Cah," but he could not 

say "Truck."


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

My question is, just how smart are people in california for doing all those studies!!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Lol


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Is it funny because Crows are smart or because California is dumb.... I can't tell but it still funny.


----------

